# Damn Deer



## bgpark1 (Apr 23, 2004)

I have been hunting a funnel on and off for a couple weeks when i can get out.... same tree i took a 7 point in last year..... haven't seen a thing... hunted friday evening... nothing... sat morn get out there at 6am.... my buddy called to tell me he is an hour early and will be there to do some rabbit hunting in 15 min. i decide what the heck.... use last years rack and hit it together about 4-5 times.... give 2 low level buck grunts.... slipped the call back in the jacket and 10 seconds later noticed 3 does that where bedding not 60 yards from me jump up and haul butt across the meadow..... nothing like sneaking in the woods... using the tree lounge to go up about 25 ft.... sitting quiet for 2 hours and then spook em off thinking i am the biggest horniest buck in town.... lol. 

i will say while rabbit hunting found a mess of little sapplings shreaded from the ground to about 5 feet up.... prob about 15-20 in total within 10 yards of each other.... about 40 yards west of where the ladies were resting.... may try to move trees to be closer to the turn in the river where they are crossing or to just overlook the sapplings.... for there is a heavy trail about 20 yards away intersecting the sapplings..... what do ya think?


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Part of your decision on whether to move into the area depends on what the area is that you are moving close to. If it is a bedding area then you need to be very careful when moving in real close. Sometimes the urge is to get right in their back yard but then you risk the chance of spooking them. The best idea is to consider where they are moving to and from and set up somewhere in between in a spot that makes the wind favorable for you and allows for easy entry and exit. I know that is a pretty vague answer but a lot of your decision is based on gut feel on how much you think you can get away with without the deer busting you.


----------



## ARGEE (Apr 5, 2004)

I Almost Got My Deer Again Yesterday...i About Scared One To Death..


----------



## bgpark1 (Apr 23, 2004)

they are beddin' about 50 yards off the river crossing and i am in a triange position from both.... except the river crossing is about 90-100 yards down stream..... i have a great view for they cross the river and head upstream right by me on opposite side of river.... but that is about a 40-50 yard shot on the trail they use.... i should prob stay still and hope for the best..... lol

as soon as the corn field just west of us is gone.... there will be no reason for them to head that way just to bed and cross back over the river to feed.


----------



## eagleclaw (Oct 31, 2004)

ARGEE said:


> I Almost Got My Deer Again Yesterday...i About Scared One To Death..


 what did you do sneak up on it and screamed at it  
poor deer drop dead of a heart attack must of been and old one


----------

